# I've said it before & I'll say it again...



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2018)

BMX guys are NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332824799352


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2018)

Damn I have to take my blinders off and start looking at BMX stuff.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 2, 2018)

I thought I'd seen some sky high stuff, but this takes the cake.
...Really wish I still had my old race bike (Race Inc. frameset with all the good stuff, including sew-up tires).


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2018)

It started out at 25 bucks. That is flat out ridiculous.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2018)

5 more days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 3, 2018)

Guess size doesn't matter !


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2018)

lol...........


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2018)

WOW !!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 3, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332824795650

Don't forget about the matching stem.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332824795650
> 
> Don't forget about the matching stem.....
> 
> View attachment 877994




:eek::eek::eek:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332824795650


----------



## stoney (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't feel so bad now if I spend a little more than something is worth.


----------

